# Origin of rights



## ddd-shooter (Aug 2, 2013)

Where do your self-conceived rights originate?

Many founding Fathers and myself believe they come from God. 

“Can the liberties of a nation be thought secure when we have removed their only firm basis, a conviction in the minds of the people that these liberties are of the gift of God? That they are not to be violated but with his wrath? Indeed I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just: that his justice can not sleep forever..." Thomas Jefferson Notes on the State of Virginia

“Those who deny freedom to others deserve it not for themselves, and, under a just God cannot retain it.” 
 Abraham Lincoln
"To the free and universal reading of the Bible… men are much indebted for right views of civil liberty."
Daniel Webster
“The highest glory of the American Revolution was this: it connected, in one indissoluble bond, the principles of civil government with the principles of Christianity.”
 John Adams
“We have staked the whole future of our new nation, not upon the power of government; far from it. We have staked the future of all our political constitutions upon the capacity of each of ourselves to govern ourselves according to the moral principles of the Ten Commandments.”
James Madison
Declaration of Independence:endowed by their creator with...unalienable rights

Not saying we are a christian nation or should be, but where do your rights originate?


----------



## JFS (Aug 2, 2013)

From the same place as morals and ethics.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 2, 2013)

JFS said:


> From the same place as morals and ethics.



Which is?


----------



## JFS (Aug 2, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> Which is?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=753600&highlight=morality

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=718638&highlight=morality

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689178&highlight=morality

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=608418&highlight=morality

Yada yada yada.

Slavery is a good example.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm talking of your civil rights. 

If you don't want to answer, that's cool.


----------



## JFS (Aug 2, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> I'm talking of your civil rights.
> 
> If you don't want to answer, that's cool.



Um, slavery is pretty much a civil rights issue, but hey, don't take my word for it.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thirteenth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution
> 
> Section 1. Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction.
> 
> Section 2. Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 3, 2013)

Exactly. 
Now where did that right originate? 
Or, if you like, does the government have to submit itself to another source for the establishment of rights?


----------

